
Captain American in a Turban - redspark
http://www.salon.com/2013/09/10/captain_america_in_a_turban/
======
redspark
I thought the article was intriguing and understand the underlying principles,
but the photos look so obviously photoshopped. I don't understand writing the
story and faking the photos. Did any of it even happen?

Photos ->
[http://www.redbubble.com/people/sikhcaptain/works/10813204-c...](http://www.redbubble.com/people/sikhcaptain/works/10813204-captain-
america-on-a-rock?ref=work_carousel_work_portfolio_1)

~~~
ChuckMcM
They look HDR'd to me which is all the rage these days. I too thought the
article interesting though. Although the narrative of Captain America is that
he enlisted in the 40's so chances of him having a turban and a beard are
really really low, but it the dissonance effect is one that can be used to
great advantage by artists to surface presumptions we don't know we are
holding.

~~~
vowelless
> Although the narrative of Captain America is that he enlisted in the 40's so
> chances of him having a turban and a beard are really really low

Interestingly, one of the first known Sikhs in the US army was Bhagat Singh
Thind[1] during the first world war. He was also involved in a legal
battle[2][3] for naturalization which eventually lead to the landmark decision
to allow "non-whites" to naturalize as US citizens.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhagat_Singh_Thind](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhagat_Singh_Thind)

[2]
[http://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/261/204/case.html](http://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/261/204/case.html)

[3]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Bhagat_Singh_T...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Bhagat_Singh_Thind)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Didn't say it was impossible, just low :-).

------
diminoten
On topic: Superman did something somewhat similar, in 2011, where he renounced
his U.S. citizenship. [0]

Off topic: Captain America __n __? Editor needs to be spoken to in very
serious tones for letting that one slide through (it 's Captain America, no
'n'). And if it turns out the pictures are photoshopped, then this feels way
more like some kind of satire to me than honest reporting.

[0] [http://newsok.com/superman-announces-plans-to-
renounce-u.s.-...](http://newsok.com/superman-announces-plans-to-
renounce-u.s.-citizenship/article/3563431)

~~~
saraid216
It's the fault of the HN submitter. If you look at the title on the article,
it's fine.

~~~
diminoten
Hm, I really thought the article title was wrong, too. You're right, though.

------
salmonellaeater
The reason some of the photos look unnatural is because the photographer used
fill flash [1]. Her crime was not putting a colored filter over the flash to
match its color to the ambient light, so the bluish light from the flash
stands out as wrong.

[1]
[http://strobist.blogspot.tw/2006/03/lighting-101-balancing-f...](http://strobist.blogspot.tw/2006/03/lighting-101-balancing-
flash-and.html)

------
educating
Photoshopped:
[http://media.salon.com/2013/09/vishavjit_singh_embed3.jpg](http://media.salon.com/2013/09/vishavjit_singh_embed3.jpg)

~~~
salmonellaeater
It's a little more low-tech:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_%28photography%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_%28photography%29)

------
yummyfajitas
Ok, I applaud the spirit of this, but the execution is lacking. All I have to
say to this guy is, do you even lift bro?

